# Pub Fronts



## LaFoto

Well. The moment has come. I am starting a theme thread that I had wanted to start for only just about 4 years but never have.

Let me begin with horrible scans from prints of photos I took during our holidays on the Inishowen Peninsular (northernmost tip of Ireland) since that is where I started looking at - and photographing - pub fronts first. They just ASKED to be photographed.

Forgive me the quality of these scans (I can't make myself re-scan them with my newer scanner, which, by the way, is also already showing signs of old age again...)






McGuires in Moville





O'Flaitbeartaiz in Buncrana





Unknown pub in Clonmany (I think)





Roddens in Buncrana





Square Bar in Clonmany (I think)





The Town Clock in Moville

More to come.


----------



## Antarctican

Oooo, great idea for a theme, Corinna!  LOVE the bright colours in your shots (especially the 'unknown pub' and Roddens).  I'm sure I have a pic or two of a pub. (*commences digging through the archives*)


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

Now that first one, (coming from an American...) that's an *Irish* pub....I want to drink a beer in that place.....


I like this theme,...I'll be back...K-town has some cool bars and pubs......


----------



## Chris of Arabia

You want some shots of the Red Lion in central Riyadh then?


----------



## Alex_B

very nice. all very inviting 

I think the unknown pub wins for me ...

Too bad, whenever I walk past a pub, I just cannot take any image but juts walk straight in 

maybe i will find some iamges though, once back home ...


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> *juts* walk straight in ...find some *iamges* though...


 
You HAVE been drinking AGAIN, now haven't you? :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> You HAVE been drinking AGAIN, now haven't you? :greenpbl:



Nah! ... hic ...

Don't believe LP who said my B stands for beer!


----------



## LaFoto

No need to believe anything anyone says: your typing skills speak for themselves :greenpbl: 

Hey, but it is about time we post some more PHOTOS! The Themes are NOT for chatting and SPAMMING!!!!!


----------



## Mesoam

i like a few of them, i must say recently you have stepped up your photo-game!


----------



## PNA

Very nice, brings back memories of the UK and Scotland in particular.

Starting a "pub" thread is a great idea, however the bars here (US) do not have unique names and few are painted as brightly as in the UK.


----------



## LaFoto

OK, not only "exotic" ones from Ireland now, but some German pub fronts (seen and photographed in Oldenburg several years ago, all photos presented once more scans from prints):

1. 




Ernst Hoyer's wine pub

2.




Schmizz-Café in the centre of Oldenburg

3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Kleine Burg"

And now two "fronts" (of which one is more from the side because only there could I find room onto which to lean the Powershot since I was without tripod) taken in Berlin

4.




Inside "Hackesche Höfe"

5.




"Birchi" (if I read right) on Oranienburger St.

And one in Potsdam
6.




"Café Rothenburg"


----------



## hovis

I'm liking this idea, time to get shooting methinks!


----------



## octdigg

Nice pub shots! One of the best pubs near my home town was called "The Kings Hole", brilliant name. 

I think i might have to pay a visit and get a few shots!


----------



## ThomThomsk

Here's a couple of snapshots. First, a pub called The Stage Door, which is round the back of the Old Vic Theatre, near Waterloo. Doesn't look much at 9.00 in the morning:

*Link gone *

Next, not really a pub, more an example of the kind of soulless, corporate city centre bar you seem to find everywhere, All Bar One. This one has a stock market ticker display above the door, because it's in the Reuters building at Canary Wharf:

*Link gone *


----------



## hovis

Thought I'd pop up a couple of the local country pubs - first one is the Waggon and Horses just outside Avebury






The haunted (yes, they have a certificate and everything) Red Lion in Avebury






And finally the Mermaid outside Lyneham


----------



## terri

I love this shot! Looks like it was an overcast/rainy day, but the flowers brighten up the scene. Makes me want to go in there and hang out over a pint or three with me mates. :sillysmi:


----------



## Alex_B

not the whole front, but the entrance of my local pub in the forest


----------



## Alex_B

hovis said:


> Thought I'd pop up a couple of the local country pubs - first one is the Waggon and Horses just outside Avebury



I think I know that one!!! It is right next to Silbury Hill, right?


----------



## hovis

Alex_B said:


> I think I know that one!!! It is right next to Silbury Hill, right?


Not exactly right next to - about 500 yards down the road...  but yeah, that's the one!


----------



## LaFoto

OK, found some more among my older photos:

1. Kieslinger's Kaffeestube in Oderberg





2. "Zum feuchten Willi" (a-hem ... German members: I only FOUND said pub, I did not NAME it this... ) in Neulietzegöricke





3. "Schwarzer Adler" in Bernau north of Berlin





4. "Adler Bräu" in the town of Brandenburg in Brandenburg (I think this once WAS a pub...)





5. Café Undine at Altstädtischer Markt 8 in Brandenburg (and to those interested: there is the Brandenburg ROLAND to be seen on the far left, right in front of St Gotthard Church, almost hidden by the fountain)





6. Restaurant "Unter den Linden" in Werder_upon_Havel


----------



## icassell

#1 -- Bisbee, AZ







#2 -- Goldsmith, AZ (A gold-mining ghost town near Apache Junction)


----------



## Rachelsne

This thread makes me home sick, i miss traditional pubs


----------



## Capeesh

Found a couple of Pub fronts from some old snaps I still have ....

Lennons Pub Dundee Scotland






Fiddlers Creek Pub Sligo Ireland






The Windmill Bar Dundee Scotland, Now demolished


----------



## Capeesh

Heres a Pub front from Pennan Scotland.... The Phone Box and the Pub in the Pic are Very Famous.

If you can tell me why, a Virtual pint on me !!


----------



## Capeesh

Anyone ???


----------



## Capeesh

Right thats long enough !!

A scene from the film "Gregorys Girl" was shot here !!


----------

